# Debian lenny + tuning-primer.sh



## Moorhuhnjäger (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab da ein prob bei der verwendung von tuning-primer.sh

tuning-primer.sh

Using login values from ~/.my.cnf

- INITIAL LOGIN ATTEMPT FAILED -

Testing for stored webmin passwords: None Found

Could not auto detect login info!

Found Sockets:
/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Using: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
Would you like to provide a different socket?: [y/N]

könnte mir da wer einen tipp geben wie ich das anpassen kann?

lg

mhj


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2009)

Schau in die Datei ~/.my.cnf und korrigiere das mysql passwort.


----------

